# GUANGZHOU | YY Huanju Building | 222m | 43 fl | 100m | T/O



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Two towers, taller tower is about 200m and shorter tower is 100m. Between the Wechat HQ and Fosun South HQ

http://www.gzdi.com/innovation/info_26.aspx?itemid=885

 

 

 

Site of the taller tower is on the bottom just right of the blue roof worker barracks. The shorter tower is the plot behind that plot undergoing excavation. Posted by 用镜头记录世界 on 2018-3-14


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-02-20 by happyhour

on the right










2020-05-03 by 广州爱出色


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-11 by 广州爱出色


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 16









未来的广州天际线 by 陈小琳 on 500px


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

https://news.tianyancha.com/ll_j4e7urt7lz.html


This project design has changed

The Guangzhou YY Huanju Building Steel Structure Project is the first super high-rise project undertaken by China Railway Construction Engineering Group Machinery Company. Adjacent to the urban planning road from east to west), there are 43 floors above the ground, six floors of partial frames, and the height of the structural floor is 222.15m.


new render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

latest progression from YY欢聚大厦（琶洲A区AH040224地块）|222米|43层|在建 - 第11页 - 广州 - 高楼迷


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 06









广州琶醍建设区 by Lhvin on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Which one is it? I'm never going to be able to figure out this complex!


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> Which one is it? I'm never going to be able to figure out this complex!


the one that reads JOYY on its scaffolding


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 广州爱出色 from gaoloumi 

2020-11-9


----------



## Claps (Nov 6, 2020)

11.21


----------



## Claps (Nov 6, 2020)

12.26


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-14 by Owen__Zhu


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by xianghu9999027 from gaoloumi 2021-4-17


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by marcozh from gaoloumi

2021-5-1


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 6









猎德大桥 by Volcano_Lu on 500px


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 果城烟雨 from gaoloumi 2021-7-7


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 18









广州琶醍新城 by 厚拙 on 500px


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-7-24


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 26









夕阳下的广州琶洲CBD by 覃哥视角 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-23 by delson


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a video screenshot capturing many of Pazhou CBD's towers from a birds-eye view drone.


https://www.ixigua.com/7090419696792502795?logTag=1a42f66b50909e99a26c


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's an excellent 4K Xigua screenshot capturing construction progress on many skyscrapers in Pazhou Island CBD with the YY Huanju building in the center. Cladding installation on this building is progressing well.


https://www.ixigua.com/7100012262693601829?logTag=dd587c1fc449c0667ef3


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-12 by delson


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-7


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-28 by 天上种的菜


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-24 by delson


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-05 by delson


----------

